# Corsair-RAM Produktbezeichnung



## ConCAD (10. September 2010)

Hallo, 
mich würde mal interessieren, welche Bedeutung die genaue Produktbezeichnung der Corsair-RAMs hat. 
Also zB. 
CMP4GX3M2A1600C8 oder
CMP4GX3M2B1600C8
steht ja für 4 GB, 2 Module, 1600 MHz Takt und CL8
was jetzt noch unklar ist: CMP/CMD am Anfang und A/B/C vor dem Takt. 

Ich frage deswegen, weil mir sich hier kein Unterschied erschließt, sich die Kits aber trotzdem preislich unterscheiden.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. September 2010)

CMP bsp. ist Parametric und beinhaltet einen Anschluss an jedem Speicherriegel der bswp. vom Airflow Pro von Corsair ausgelesen werden kann (Temps, Load, etc.) 

A/B sind bspw. Platzhalter so kann man bei verschiedenen Chips oder Subtimings besser spezifizieren ob die Riegel für AMD Speichercontroller, Intel Speichercontroller oder gar beide geeignet sind  das kann man aber jetzt nicht fest machen am Buchstaben, zur besseren Unterscheidung ist er aber notwendig.

Siehe Corsair.com

bspw. gibt es A Riegel die für Intel sind und nicht AMD, dann gibt es B Riegel die für AMD sind und nicht für Intel aber es gibt auch A oder B Riegel die auf beiden Plattformen unterstützt werden, da Sie auf beiden Subtiming leveln sauber laufen  - Sind dann meist bei DDR3 die Riegel unter 1600MHz also 1333er - aber generell kann man es nicht fest machen, daher nennt es sich Platzhalter


----------



## Bluebeard (14. September 2010)

CMP = Corsair Memory Dominator mit Parametrics (neue Version mit Anschluss für z.B: AirFlow Pro)
CMD = Corsair Memory Dominator (ältere Version, da nun alle Dominator und Dominator GT Module auf Parametric umgestellt werden)

A/B/C jeweilige Revision (verbaute Chips)


----------



## ConCAD (14. September 2010)

Na dann hab ich mir wohl die richtigen geholt: CMP4GX3M2C1600C7
Neue Version und höchste Revision


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. September 2010)

hehe  so kann man es auch sehen.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. September 2010)

und ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch dazu


----------

